# 1914 Aerothrust



## RichH (Apr 18, 2021)

1914 Aerothrust on a 1914 Mead Crusader copied from an original ad


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 18, 2021)

Wow! Very cool


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Apr 18, 2021)

That will keep those pesky tailgaters keeping their distance.  It needs a back seat for the babe.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 18, 2021)

Can we see some close ups of the Aerothrust please.  Is that propellor original?  Very interesting, thank you for posting.


----------



## RichH (Apr 19, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Can we see some close ups of the Aerothrust please.  Is that propellor original?  Very interesting, thank you for posting.








This an original motor .They where produced by he Aerothrust Engine co. 1913-1920s. originally from Chicago then moved to LaPorte Ind.They where produced for outboard use but also cited use for bikes icesled and with a different pulley farm machinery.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 19, 2021)

That looks dangerous as all get out! Wonder if any arms or other body parts were lost to one of those! V/r Shawn


----------



## all riders (Apr 19, 2021)

A person could make a decent copy of that starting with a Maytag model 72.  Honestly, I'd be a little afraid of that Prop--1914 is actually relatively early for cast aluminum anything( I think it started circa 1850). Props are subject forces not friendly to porous, or otherwise poor, casting. Very cool though!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 19, 2021)

Great bike!  Those were the days of constant ingenious mechanical development.  A gradual evolution with some side tracks that went nowhere or lead to dangerous threats to life and limb.  The blade looks to have made contact with something at speed.  Missing chunks and repairs and still in one piece?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2021)

Just when you’ve thought you’ve seen it all, a guy shows up with a 1914 Aerothrust.
Thanks!
That is dangerously cool!
Since the local bike paths have been overrun with all sorts of motorized vehicles, I’d like to see if the authorities would continue to look the other way, if I was scorching up and down the boardwalk on that bad boy?


----------



## RichH (Apr 19, 2021)

1motime said:


> Great bike!  Those were the days of constant ingenious mechanical development.  A gradual evolution with some side tracks that went nowhere or lead to dangerous threats to life and limb.  The blade looks to have made contact with something at speed.  Missing chunks and repairs and still in one piece?



Thats how they all look the "repair" looking part is where the pouring spurs and risers would have been


----------



## 1motime (Apr 19, 2021)

OK Thanks.  Have you run it?  Is the blade balanced? What RPM is supposed to run at?  Very cool!


----------



## RichH (Apr 19, 2021)

1motime said:


> OK Thanks.  Have you run it?  Is the blade balanced? What RPM is supposed to run at?  Very cool!






1motime said:


> OK Thanks.  Have you run it?  Is the blade balanced? What RPM is supposed to run at?  Very cool!



I havent run this one but have others.Cylinders fire at same time so they run relativly smooth.Look on youtube for Aerothrust then Richard Hiiuvain's Aerothrust a theres a cideo of me running a 1915 Aerothrust


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 19, 2021)

That's pretty amazing! I think you should add a Musselman 2 speed hub and shifter just to up the fear factor.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 21, 2021)

I've seen and heard of Aero-thrusts for row boats, but never for bikes...YIKES!! :eek:


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 21, 2021)

Love it...   Does it run?   The AeroThrust gives me an idea.


----------



## toys4dwb1 (May 2, 2021)

Is this for sale?


----------



## RichH (May 2, 2021)

toys4dwb1 said:


> Is this for sale?



No this one is a keeper .I collect Aerothrust outboards and have a variety of them in different uses


----------

